# Exchange pin policy hack



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there anyone that can extract the mail app and hack it to disable the exchange policy? I got spoiled having it disabled on previous devices. The Bionic has the best exchange stock mail app I have seen to date.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

You can and most likely will (if caught) get fired for doing this.

Most companies have a policy where if you circumvent their exchange policy it can and will lead to termination.

Even if it's a mod on your personal phone.


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

ikithme said:


> You can and most likely will (if caught) get fired for doing this.
> 
> Most companies have a policy where if you circumvent their exchange policy it can and will lead to termination.
> 
> Even if it's a mod on your personal phone.


They can't prove it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ANDROID JUNKY (Sep 11, 2011)

thats the kinda attitude i like to see :grin3:


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

If I may pry, are you referring to how using an Exchange email requires you to put a password on your phone? When I sync my college email, it doesn't let me use it unless I password my phone up, which I find to be outrageously annoying.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't doubt the power of IT .


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

"tommy said:


> They can't prove it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Actually depending on how the active sync policies are set up and if they are auditing the security logs in exchange they can.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just install this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.qs.enhancedemail&feature=search_result

Problem solved...


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

Does enhanced email have a trail? I can not seem to find one in the market.


----------

